# relaxing on trails



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, trail rides *can* be relaxing. But they are also incredibly useful as well. You can get a lot of training done in one trail ride versus 3 rides in the arena. If your horse is bored in the ring, yet you still want to accomplish a leg yeild, practice yeilding from one side of the trail to the other. Open and closing gates will sharpen his maneuverability. 
I think it is wonderful that you want to privilege your horse to a life full of trail riding. You will be able to go out for a nice relaxing ride, but just know that you can get a ton of training done in a fun environment.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Very well said Koomy! What ever you do in the arena can be put to practical use on the trail. Horses just seem to be more open to the same exercises you do in the arena out on the trail. Plus you have the element of the unknown that really tests how well your horse is listening to you! Have a great time, the more you ride the trails the better it gets. :lol:


----------



## Deanne (May 7, 2009)

*I agree 100%*



koomy56 said:


> Yes, trail rides *can* be relaxing. But they are also incredibly useful as well. You can get a lot of training done in one trail ride versus 3 rides in the arena. If your horse is bored in the ring, yet you still want to accomplish a leg yeild, practice yeilding from one side of the trail to the other. Open and closing gates will sharpen his maneuverability.
> I think it is wonderful that you want to privilege your horse to a life full of trail riding. You will be able to go out for a nice relaxing ride, but just know that you can get a ton of training done in a fun environment.


 There are so many things on a trail that expose your horse to different situations as well. There are many "arena great" horses that when taken out of that enviroment, fall apart from all the "outside stimulous". Bravo! To me "mixing things up" make for a more happier horse as well as the person as well!!!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

wow that is really awesome! i did not no u could do those things on trails! i think i will do some of both, just trail riding with skipping around lookin at stuff and playing, and then trail riding with some exercises in it, whatever works! thanks everyone...and i will still take your input!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

i forgot to add this to the above^ lol i can see how leg yielding can be useful when u need to scooch over on a trail, and how it isnt always work, so thats pretty cool! and i just wanna make sure that my horse doesnt associate trails woth work, i want him to think of it as a fun exciting and relaxing place...and i think he will as well as me!  and remember i wanna hear your input! thx in advance!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Believe me your horse will associate a trail ride with fun, EVEN if you are working him all day along the trai.

Yesterday I rode in Bryce Canyon. Narrow trails with Steep drop offs. I was constantly asking my horse to yeild off my leg and get away from the edge.










We had to cross blown down logs, streams, mud. We passed through tunnels, and narrow gaps. 









We moved at walk, trot and canter. He had to be soft when i asked him to. I frequenty asked him to bend both verticle and laterially. I practice my one rein stop frequently during a trail ride. I want to know that my horse WILL do a One Rein Stop 100% of the time, no matter what excite him.

My horses have to learn not to rush obsticles, to be patient when we have to cross them. to listen and respond to the queues I give to get around trail obsticles. When I ride in the canyon country, I don't want a horse getting excited and jumping off a cliff with me. I ride my horse through places lots of folks get off and lead. But I've taught my horses, even my young ones, to behave.









Your horse will learn to neck rein as you ride down the trails. The horse is going to follow the trail, the slightest touch of the reins on his neck will 
guide him down the trail, this become a habit for him that he will remember in the arena.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

wow u r so lucky...that canyon is BEAUTIFUL! thanks for the input and please keep it comin! thx


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

All great advise! As for relaxing vs training, remember that any time you are on or near your horse you are training. It doesn't have to be drills but you are certainly giving him a lesson.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> All great advise! As for relaxing vs training, remember that any time you are on or near your horse you are training. It doesn't have to be drills but you are certainly giving him a lesson.


Very true Iride. Around here we call that the difference between being a rider and a passenger. :wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, you'll definitely use leg yeilding on a trail. Horse's have either a sense of humor or no concept of knees. I'm still not sure which. Leg yeilding has saved my knees a zillion times from getting smacked into trees on narrow trails. Sideways capability is gold on trails!


----------

